# SPAM mail und/oder alias



## stefanr (10. Sep. 2009)

*viel zu viel SPAM*

Hallo,

der Spam ist leider nach dem Umstieg von ISP2 auf ISP3 mehr geworden.
Die Suche in beiden Foren brachte die Information $final_spam_destiny = D_DISCARD; in /etc/amavis/conf.d/50-user zu setzen damit der SPAM als letztes automatisch nach den Richtlinien gelöscht wird.

Nun habe ich allerdings ein Problem. Ich habe das Gefühl das Spam technisch nichts mehr gescannt wird wird.

Return-Path: <info@domain0.de>
Received: from localhost (localhost [127.0.0.1])
    by mailserver.domain1.de (Postfix) with ESMTP id BB5A627C178
    for <info@domain2.de>; Thu, 10 Sep 2009 16:27:58 +0200 (CEST)
Received: from mailserver.domain1.de ([188.40.82.189])
    by localhost (mailserver.domain1.de [127.0.0.1]) (amavisd-new, port 10024)
    with ESMTP id E-bk4EPuc5yt for <info@domain2.de>;
    Thu, 10 Sep 2009 16:27:58 +0200 (CEST)
Received: from moutng.kundenserver.de (moutng.kundenserver.de [212.227.17.8])
    by mailserver.domain1.de (Postfix) with ESMTP id A44B227C087
    for <info@domain2.de>; Thu, 10 Sep 2009 16:27:58 +0200 (CEST)
Received: from e2.lager7.com ([194.25.227.227])
    by mrelayeu.kundenserver.de (node=mrbap0) with ESMTP (Nemesis)
    id 0MKsym-1Mlkcg1aCQ-000lfX; Thu, 10 Sep 2009 16:27:42 +0200
Received: from localhost (localhost [127.0.0.1])
    by e2.lager7.com (Postfix) with ESMTP id 10D854EC54F
    for <info@domain2.de>; Thu, 10 Sep 2009 16:27:42 +0200 (CEST)
Received: from e2.lager7.com (localhost [127.0.0.1])
    by localhost (AvMailGate-2.1.3-2) id 3938-DpnbeW;
    Thu, 10 Sep 2009 16:27:42 +0200 (CEST)
Received: from localhost (unknown [132.147.1.28])
    by e2.lager7.com (Postfix) with ESMTP id D185C4EC4BE
    for <info@domain2.de>; Thu, 10 Sep 2009 16:27:41 +0200 (CEST)
From: info@domain0.de
To: info@domain2.de
Subject: Internetauftrag 279023   / Bestell_Nr. 72595
Date: Thu, 10 Sep 2009 16:27:35 +0200
MIME-Version: 1.0
Content-Type: text/plain; charset="windows-1252"
Message-Id: <20090910142741.D185C4EC4BE@e2.lager7.com>
X-AntiVirus: checked by AntiVir MailGate (version: 2.1.3-2; AVE: 7.9.1.14; VDF: 7.1.5.227; host: e2)
X-Provags-ID: V01U2FsdGVkX19G0wRp0Dhjh1Hx3XGBE4UJPoKvT1C7dDP/i/R
 fcmZdr2oi7s+tCez3WKhlMdc6w+Y/mkglLOOrnoEhwzDExMB2z
 UMYwEaOhGYoyjf1saSXS7lBU7Rg2ZiG

Hat jemand eine Idee.

Gruß

STEFAN


----------



## stefanr (14. Sep. 2009)

Hallo,

ich bekomme immer mehr Emails von den Kunden das der Spam immer mehr
wird. Ich selbst hatte früher ISP2 nur 2-3 Mails am Tag, nun sind es zwischen 20-30 Emails.

Ich habe in beiden Foren bereits gesucht (Englisch/Deutsch) leider vergeblich.
Ich bräuchte dringend Hilfe.

Hat niemand eine Idee?

Gruß

STEFAN


----------



## Till (14. Sep. 2009)

Der Spamfilter in ispconfig ist ja amavisd-new mit spamassassin. Du kannst also alle Optimierungen für diese Software nehmen, die Du so im Internet findest, da dieses Setup nicht ispconfig spezifisch ist. Du kannst z.B. mal mit sa-update die Spamassassin Regeln updaten und danach amavisd-new neu starten. Außerdem sieh mal in den Header, welche spam Rules angeschlagen haben und wie hoch der spam score ist.

Ob die Mails nach Spam gescannt werden, kannst Du im mail log sehen. Wenn Du es noch detaillierter haben möchtest, dann scahlte das debugging in der 50-user datei an und starte amavisd-new neu.

Generell ist es so, dass zur Zeit der Spam zunimmt, ich habe das auch von einigen Admins gehört.


----------



## stefanr (14. Sep. 2009)

Hi Till,

danke für die Antwort, ich hatte das Log bereits auf debug, allerdings wieder deaktiviert, da ich leider feststellen musste das ich im Mail Header keinen X-Spam
Eintrag finden kann....

From - Mon Sep 14 13:23:13 2009
X-Mozilla-Status: 0001
X-Mozilla-Status2: 00000000
Return-Path: <mrmkip@dlh.seaworldship.com>
Received: from localhost (localhost [127.0.0.1])
    by mailserver.domain1.de (Postfix) with ESMTP id E162C27C179
    for <info@domain2.de>; Fri, 11 Sep 2009 09:34:56 +0200 (CEST)
Received: from mailserver.domain1.de ([188.40.82.189])
    by localhost (mailserver.domain1.de [127.0.0.1]) (amavisd-new, port 10024)
    with ESMTP id XKro7ENsUPjm for <info@domain2.de>;
    Fri, 11 Sep 2009 09:34:56 +0200 (CEST)
Received: from inet20907nn-0.nat.umts.dynamic.eranet.pl (inet20907nn-0.nat.umts.dynamic.eranet.pl [213.158.199.88])
    by mailserver.domain1.de (Postfix) with ESMTP id 1118027C087
    for <info@domain2.de>; Fri, 11 Sep 2009 09:34:54 +0200 (CEST)
Date: Fri, 11 Sep 2009 09:34:12 +0100
Message-ID: <001101ca32b2$422244b0$004244f0@bxprxjsnp>
From: "EU-Dice Casino" <mrmkip@dlh.seaworldship.com>
To: <info@domain2.de>
Subject: Lassen Sie es Rollen!
MIME-Version: 1.0
Content-Type: text/plain; charset=iso-8859-1
Content-Transfer-Encoding: 7bit/var/log/mail.log

Sep 14 13:17:03 server amavis[26036]: (26036-11) Passed SPAMMY, [117.85.67.68] [117.85.67.68] <akimnickelavfvy@gmail.com> -> <post@domain6.de>, Message-ID: <A7922E44.C0C973
52@gmail.com>, mail_id: CWeZ+ChbghEM, Hits: 12.701, size: 925, queued_as: 2F70327C179, 5223 ms

sind allerdings werden von amavis Einträge geschrieben...

Hast du noch eine Idee? Kann es sein das ich etwas "verstellt" habe?

Gruß

STEFAN


----------



## Till (14. Sep. 2009)

Was hast Du denn als tag und tag2 level in Deiner policy angegeben?


----------



## stefanr (14. Sep. 2009)

Zitat von Till:


> Was hast Du denn als tag und tag2 level in Deiner policy angegeben?



tag = 3
Tag2 = 7

Gruß
STEFAN


----------



## Till (14. Sep. 2009)

Dann sollte er auf jeden Fall taggen. hast Du die spamfilter Policy auch in den Domaineinstellungen ausgewählt oder nur beim Postfach?


----------



## stefanr (14. Sep. 2009)

Zitat von Till:


> Dann sollte er auf jeden Fall taggen. hast Du die spamfilter Policy auch in den Domaineinstellungen ausgewählt oder nur beim Postfach?


wurde in beiden Non-paying ausgewählt.
Ich verstehe es im Moment wirklich nicht.

Gruß

STEFAN


----------



## Till (14. Sep. 2009)

Non-paying ist standardmäßig so konfiguriert, dass mails nicht getaggt werden. Nimm also besser normal und pass ggf. den tag 1 und tag 2 an.


----------



## stefanr (14. Sep. 2009)

Zitat von Till:


> Non-paying ist standardmäßig so konfiguriert, dass mails nicht getaggt werden. Nimm also besser normal und pass ggf. den tag 1 und tag 2 an.



OK  Policy Normal
tag = 3
tag2 = 6.9
kill level = 9

werde ich versuchen und gebe Bescheid...

Gruß

STEFAN


----------



## stefanr (14. Sep. 2009)

Ich bin der Meinung das er aber nichts taggt...
Noch einen Denkfehler irgendwo?

Gruß

STEFAN


From - Mon Sep 14 13:58:54 2009
X-Mozilla-Status: 0001
X-Mozilla-Status2: 00000000
Return-Path: <ruppv.ehrenstromiokix@gmail.com>
Received: from localhost (localhost [127.0.0.1])
    by mailserver.domain1.de (Postfix) with ESMTP id ECA9B27C179
    for <info@domain2.de>; Mon, 14 Sep 2009 13:58:22 +0200 (CEST)
Received: from mailserver.domain1.de ([188.40.82.189])
    by localhost (mailserver.domain1.de [127.0.0.1]) (amavisd-new, port 10024)
    with ESMTP id QUg0cjInPB29 for <info@domain2.de>;
    Mon, 14 Sep 2009 13:58:22 +0200 (CEST)
Received: from gmail.com (unknown [210.82.113.9])
    by mailserver.domain1.de (Postfix) with SMTP id ADA0027C079
    for <info@domain2.de>; Mon, 14 Sep 2009 13:58:21 +0200 (CEST)
Message-ID: <BFA1A4A8.034F89F0@gmail.com>
Date: Mon, 14 Sep 2009 08:41:44 -0400
Reply-To: "Behm" <ruppv.ehrenstromiokix@gmail.com>
From: "Behm" <ruppv.ehrenstromiokix@gmail.com>
User-Agent: Mozilla 4.77C-CCK-MCD {C-UDP; EBM-APPLE} (Macintosh; U; PPC)
MIME-Version: 1.0
To: <info@domain2.de>
Subject: Top Leistung, top Angebot
Content-Type: text/plain;
    charset="us-ascii"
Content-Transfer-Encoding: 7bit


----------



## Laubie (14. Sep. 2009)

dann dreh das tagging mal weiter runter...
also bei mir wird der header auch nur mit den spam-tags belegt, wenn das tagging-level erreicht ist.

Gruß
Laubie


----------



## stefanr (14. Sep. 2009)

Hi Laubie,

dank dir für die Antwort... was würdest du denn empfehlen? Ich habe jetzt einfach mal auf tag = 2 tag2 = 4 gedreht meinst du das reicht?

Gruß

STEFAN


----------



## Laubie (14. Sep. 2009)

Hi Stefan,

ich denke, dass kannst du beurteilen, sobald du eine SPAM-Mail bekommst 

Im Header steht dann sehr ordentlich aufgelistet, wie die SPAM-Score sich zusammen setzt.

Grüße
Laubie


----------

